# Game 5: Los Angeles Lakers (3-1) @ Houston Rockets (3-1) [11/4]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Probably going to be a lot tougher than it should be.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damnit, you put ariza with a lakers uniform. that hurts. the rockets have kobe and ron covered it seems. they've got some good defenders. looks like drew is our biggest mismatch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> damnit, you put ariza with a lakers uniform. that hurts. the rockets have kobe and ron covered it seems. they've got some good defenders. looks like drew is our biggest mismatch.


Blame SI

The Artest picture was actually the houston picture but I changed the jersey when I had time.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

aaron brooks vs. fisher = nightmare. i expect him to go off for at least 20 points tomorrow.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Whoever Ariza's guarding should have a field day in the post. Also Bynum should finally be able to dominate either Hayes or Scola, although I wouldn't bet on it. We should handily win this, considering the talent discrepancy... but when you factor in last evening's OT game, our bench sucking, Pau being out, our offense being out of whack and our PG defense being notoriously bad, I'm anticipating an L.

Still waking up for this one though. Go Lakers!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Bynum should finally be able to dominate


Bingo. Need a big game from Drew, He's got the young legs around here. unfortunetly I think it could come down to the wire with the way we've been playing and the Rockets always playing hard. Oh, and please Lord, let Fish get ejected in the first. If phil leaves him out there for Brooks to burn him time and time again, I'm gonna pull my freaking hair out.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we might get blown out tonight.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> we might get blown out tonight.


Might?

It's inevitable.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

You guy's sure are optomistic... I know they'll probably frusterate the hell out of us and we still don't have Pau, but I see us coming out victorious.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I too have a bad feeling about this game. I just expect us to get hustled right out of the building. Add in to that Brooks destroying Fish for 30 min and Ariza with a chip on his shoulder . . . yikes.

Artest said in the off season that when we play Houston (paraphrasing), "someone's getting shut down."

I also like Bynum's matchup. Thank the Lord we have Kobe, even if he is a little sick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Probably going to be a lot tougher than it should be.


This.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Pain in the ***.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I honestly think these refs have done a pathetically awful job tonight. So many of these calls against the Lakers have me saying, "WHAAAAT?"


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Wire-to-Wire..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

great game so far


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** Scola and his douchebaggery!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:gopray:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That 3 was colder than the North Pole.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn Ron nails a 3 against his old team then Ariza nails one against his old team.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

that 3 by ariza was kobe's fault. he didn't even try to contest it, what the hell?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Man Andrew Bynum knocking down those free throws like they're nothing.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

OMG...WE WON

:banana:

D-Fish delivers again..all heart!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

D Fish!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow that was close. we got problems but we toughing it out. Our bench is dead though which is a concern and Bynum's rebounding late in the game was terrible. 

But Kobe was bigtime as usual. He's getting swarmed on right now unlike I've seen in a while teams are swarming and he's still scoring.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe's fadeaway was nasty tonight.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't remember kobe shooting so many fadaways.. it's been a long time since he'd done that consistently. probably 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ron's quickly becoming my 2nd favorite laker. kinda feel for him too, since i think he's often unfairly judged.

im pretty sure there are people waiting for him to explode or do something crazy, and then say "see, i told you so"


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Gutsy win and a great game. Lamar was probably high on sugar, Fisher was horrible all around other then a couple of charges drawn, Brynat was forcing it early, but was just lethal overall, Bynum finally rebounded like a man and showed some cojones (but still missed a few chippies) and Artest was great defensively + hit a couple of timely shots. As for the bench, Farmar finally played better and Powell also deserves a mention, the others not so much... get back soon Pau. Yeah, so I again failed to wake up (I didn't even hear the alarm clock) and had to watch it on LP in the morning. What to do, oh, what to do.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

afobisme said:


> that 3 by ariza was kobe's fault. he didn't even try to contest it, what the hell?


No it wasn't, Fish was supposed to be guarding Ariza since him and Ariza were competing for the tip. 



afobisme said:


> i don't remember kobe shooting so many fadaways.. it's been a long time since he'd done that consistently. probably 3-4 years ago.


You don't remember Kobe hitting fadeaways the last 3-4 years? Uh, yeah. :funny:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Cap said:


> No it wasn't, Fish was supposed to be guarding Ariza since him and Ariza were competing for the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember Kobe hitting fadeaways the last 3-4 years? Uh, yeah. :funny:


you're right about the fish thing, but kobe should have switched if he knew trevor was open. they were up by 3 and kobe was right there to contest trevor's shot.

and read what i said.. "i don't remember kobe shooting *THIS MANY* fadaways.."


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This game really pissed me off. This is a team full of vets and they make stupid rookie mistakes at the end of ballgames. This is the second game in a row we have played dumb at the end of the ballgames and given lesser teams a shot to win the game. How do you let a team's leading scorer get a wide open 3 pt shot at the end of the game when you are up by three! It baffles me. Hell, give them a layup!

This team is getting by on talent alone right now and its frustrating to watch. They need to tighten up and play smarter basketball.

I thought the refs were fine except for Bynum. Man it sure seemed like he was getting hated on all game long by the zebras. He couldnt get a break.


----------

